# Install Help Thule Nexxt Mini on Threadless Headset/Fork



## leadhead (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought a Thule Nexxt Mini front seat, having trouble figuring out the install on my 1 /18 threadless stem. Thule is a European company where the threaded headset are standard. Directions and literature says that install is possible on "standard" (quill) and "ahead" (threadless) headsets/stems. The instructions conveniently leave out how. Hoping someone here has already figured this out. Here are my specific questions.

1) If mounting it on a threadless steerer tube what is the insert (small Thule plastic parts with A and B on them) configuration? Are they simply left out?
2) is the bracket clamped over the top of my spacers or do I remove the right amount of spacers to fit it and clamp it directly to the steerer tube?
3) bonuc points for any photographic or video evidence of success!


----------



## lukeNZ (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the older yepp mini seat and I just removed the plastic shims on the bracket and the spacers around the steerer tube to get it all to fit. I installed it under the stem so as the stem is clamped on better that the small bolt in the top of the steerer tube. Is easier to fit on our big dummy than on the mountain big as the leg rest can snag on some forks (trial and error on that front)


----------



## petemill (May 12, 2018)

Just wondering if you got anywhere, or an answer of any kind on the instructions for the seat on Threadless. So far I’ve installed over the spacers and removed the plastic A/B part. Seems secure, but hesitant to go on a proper ride with the little one until I’m a bit more sure that’s correct. May try removing the spacer as that’s what the Thule RideAlong mini instructions specify, and that one has a very similar (but not exactly the same) mount. Hope you got yours sorted, please let me know if possible!


----------



## SoCalYT (Sep 7, 2018)

Any of you guys ever decide how to go about installing this one?


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

It sounds like he may have the mount for a threaded steerer/quill stem. The adapter for threadless headsets mounts fairly easily. You remove the stem, may have to remove a small spacer (maybe none), place the adapter over the steerer, replace the stem, clamp the adapter to the stem using the U-bolt once everything is tightened. The nuts on the U-bolt are a PITA, but otherwise this system is pretty straightforward if you have a long enough stem.

Tons of info and videos on the web: https://www.google.com/search?q=yepp+threadless+adapter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


----------



## zachofalltrades (Aug 17, 2010)

sotak said:


> It sounds like he may have the mount for a threaded steerer/quill stem. The adapter for threadless headsets mounts fairly easily. You remove the stem, may have to remove a small spacer (maybe none), place the adapter over the steerer, replace the stem, clamp the adapter to the stem using the U-bolt once everything is tightened. The nuts on the U-bolt are a PITA, but otherwise this system is pretty straightforward if you have a long enough stem.
> 
> Tons of info and videos on the web: https://www.google.com/search?q=yepp+threadless+adapter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


That is a different seat you are referencing, the older design. The newer one comes with a different bracket that is designed to fit both, but installation for it is different so the information you found does not help, unfortunately.

I got this seat in the mail last week and ran into a number of problems installing it. My big meaty Hussefelt stem was getting in the way so I swapped it for a 70mm 6 degree rise stem and it's perfect. Most of the short stems looked like they would cause problems because they don't have any rise. I finally had enough room to get it in place, and then ran into the same problem as you. I removed the spacers from the Nexxt bracket and then it seemed to fit, but I could barely see what I was doing in the garage so I called it a night there and didn't tighten anything down. I'll try to get pics and stuff later.

My only other idea to try was to remove my steer tube spacers and use the Nexxt bracket as the "spacer." I think you'd really have to crank it down tight after setting your headset preload so that it didn't wiggle and lock up your steerer as the kid bounces in the seat.


----------



## zachofalltrades (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, so I got it installed. I removed my spacers (all of them in my case, steerer was too short), left the plastic wedge pieces in the bracket, and installed it to the steer tube directly. I left the bolts only lightly snugged, reinstalled the stem, set the preload on the headset, then finished tightening the stem and then the Thule bracket. You must leave the plastic wedges in place doing it this way, otherwise the seat itself hangs up on the stem tightening bolts and won't clip in, as in this picture.


----------



## zachofalltrades (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a follow up, I took my daughter on a 20 mile ride and gradually lost pre-load on the headset. Everything was tight, but the headset just wiggles against the plastic wedge/bushing things until it was a tiny bit lose. Took it apart and started over. Tried quite a few different things and settled on installing it without the bushings over top of the spacers. I was avoiding this initially just because I had CF spacers and didn't want to tighten it down on them, but I found a couple of aluminum spacers and made it work.

Here is with the plastic bushings removed. The bracket doesn't fit the contour of the spacers perfectly, that's why I didn't want to use the CF







Here with the plastic bushings in place, the bracket barely comes together and the bolts aren't long enough to thread.


----------



## luismsm (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,
This topic is quite old, but I hope you can answer me 
I just bought the old Yepp Mini instead of the Nexxt because my bike only have 20mm of spacers, and the Nexxt requires 21mm, but I found now that on the Yepp mini, while they tell the mount needs 20mm, in fact it just uses +- 17mm on the part that makes contact with the steer tube.
Can you please measure exactly how much space the Nexxt Mini mount requires (the height of the plastic pieces), so I can check if it fits my bike?
Thank you.


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

zachofalltrades said:


> Just a follow up, I took my daughter on a 20 mile ride and gradually lost pre-load on the headset. Everything was tight, but the headset just wiggles against the plastic wedge/bushing things until it was a tiny bit lose. Took it apart and started over. Tried quite a few different things and settled on installing it without the bushings over top of the spacers. I was avoiding this initially just because I had CF spacers and didn't want to tighten it down on them, but I found a couple of aluminum spacers and made it work.
> 
> Here is with the plastic bushings removed. The bracket doesn't fit the contour of the spacers perfectly, that's why I didn't want to use the CF
> View attachment 1219448
> ...


Thank you for the photos, I just purchased the Yepp Nexxt Mini and had the same question.

I definitely didn't want to have to remove the spacers under the stem since I want to swap this bracket between my and my wife's bike. It's easy to thread a couple of bolts, but a pain to readjust a headset and realign the stem every time. I'd rather not spend $50 more just for another bracket (plus the bracket would look funny without the kid seat).

How has installing it this way worked out for you?


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

luismsm said:


> Hi,
> This topic is quite old, but I hope you can answer me
> I just bought the old Yepp Mini instead of the Nexxt because my bike only have 20mm of spacers, and the Nexxt requires 21mm, but I found now that on the Yepp mini, while they tell the mount needs 20mm, in fact it just uses +- 17mm on the part that makes contact with the steer tube.
> Can you please measure exactly how much space the Nexxt Mini mount requires (the height of the plastic pieces), so I can check if it fits my bike?
> Thank you.


The bracket for my yepp nexxt mini is about 20mm thick (give or take half a mm). I think that there is a different adapter if you don't have enough space under your stem.

https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/chil...ries/thule-yepp-mini-ahead-adapter-_-12020402

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pops22 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Thule yepp nexxt mini*

I was able to get this on to my 2018 Scott genius 700 tuned. With the syncros one piece handlebar/stem, it was a challenge but really happy at the end. I can take closer pictures if anyone needs.


----------



## Scotty2H (Mar 28, 2016)

Please do take closer pictures. 

Just bought a 2019 Growler. Tapered headtube and 4 spacers to stem. Assume I need to remove one or more spacers to install this seat. Little bit of a PITA and guess this means mounting bracket will live on bike. 

From Google images many have fit onto modern mountain bike and a number of articles claiming this seat is good for mountain bikes but nobody really talking about how to mount. Does not seem a plug and play. 

Trying to get full picture before pulling trigger.


----------



## mo.deluxe (Oct 23, 2013)

Just installed the thule Nexxt mini on my santa Cruz Nomad...
I removed one spacer and replaced it with the mount. Worked like a charm. 
But the main problem is the dramatically limited steering. The leg rests touch the top tube already with quite little steering. 
I didn't make a test round yet. But it feels like my turning radius is like a heavy duty truck.


----------



## zachofalltrades (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a followup since I've used it a while now. I tried with removing spacers and installing the bracket in place, which some pointed out is a pain if you plan on moving it between bikes and only have one bracket. The real problem that I ran into is concern with over tightening the bracket, but it would still flex slightly when you have a 25lb child bouncing along on this plastic bracket. I found that it was a balancing act between tightening the bracket putting too much pressure on the headset or it seeming to work everything loose so that the headset had play in it at the end of a ride. 

Bottom line is I left out the plastic spacers that come with the bracket (the little halves with arrows on them pointing to the A or B) and clamped it onto aluminum spacers. This seems to have worked, but I've used it very little this past season between time and needing a new front wheel. I actually have a new wheel coming so I'll get some more use out of it! Might be up for sale by next year though, I think the max age is 3 and at that point she could switch to the Mac-Ride.


----------



## zach123 (Aug 26, 2019)

So has anybody tried to take that Thule Yepp Mini Ahead Adapter for the (non nexxt) old version and then take apart the clamp for the new style (nexxt) and bolt those together? I don't know if the holes will line up but they should, both old clamps and new clamps should have the same spacing. It seems like the ahead adapter for the old style is a hell of a lot more solid than just clamping it and then you can have the lighter weight seat.


----------



## Xarlie (Apr 20, 2020)

Ive just purchased a Thule Yepp Mini and I'm amazed by Thule's nerve to put out such a badly designed/manufactured product.

The Slimfit Adaptor that comes with the Seat is angle correctly (roughly 100degrees) to counter against the HeadTube Angle however the Ahead Adaptor that most of us have to purchase extra is angled grossly opposite (roughly 80-85degrees) from the other Adaptor.

This design/manufacturing failure is possibly why you see more of these seats on classified listings than actually on bikes because so many riders buy them but can't ride their bikes once the badly reclined seat is fitted.

I feel ripped off by Thule on this one as it would have been very easy to bend the bracket in the jig better or even better put an adjustable pivot joint similar to how bike seats attach to seatposts.

Thule must know the yet they keep selling these Ahead Adaptors.


----------



## Kimberley (May 12, 2020)

Could anyone supply me with the dimensions of the U Bolt. I just sold our Yepp Mini and I forgot to put the Ubolt in with it. And now I can't find it. The buyer has the seat and I feel like a bit of a knob to ask him to measure the space. I would prefer to just purchase a new bolt and send it to him. Thule only sell the whole adapter kit.


----------



## Xarlie (Apr 20, 2020)

Kimberley said:


> Could anyone supply me with the dimensions of the U Bolt. I just sold our Yepp Mini and I forgot to put the Ubolt in with it. And now I can't find it. The buyer has the seat and I feel like a bit of a knob to ask him to measure the space. I would prefer to just purchase a new bolt and send it to him. Thule only sell the whole adapter kit.


the bolt holes are 50mm centre to centre and you're looking at 6mm bar. Be sure to make some sort of adequate padding as it's mild steel contact on aluminium stem.


----------



## Kimberley (May 12, 2020)

I can't thank you enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## ABikerJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Any chance anyone could share an update on how they have been getting on with the seat?

I'm planning on buying the Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini and attaching it to my 29er hardtail. From your suggestions and other reviews online, it seems the ahead adapter is pretty useless, making the bike unrideable or at least very uncomfortable. I plan on using the space on my steerer by removing a spacer or two, before attaching the stem and headset back on. 

Any thoughts or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shred-dad (Mar 20, 2021)

Pops22 said:


> *Thule yepp nexxt mini*
> 
> I was able to get this on to my 2018 Scott genius 700 tuned. With the syncros one piece handlebar/stem, it was a challenge but really happy at the end. I can take closer pictures if anyone needs.


How did you end up doing it? trying to avoid having to remove my stem each time i wanna use this seat. Thanks!


----------



## AndyGervais (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey everyone! New to the forum, but got here from having the same questions haha

Looking at getting this seat, but our concern is with the stem diameter, both our bikes have a 31.8mm stem, but the Thule is saying max of 28mm. Not sure if I’m reading it wrong or not, but hoping someone can help clarify! She has the Cube Nature EXC, and I have the Cube Analog.
Thanks everyone!
-Andy


----------



## AndyGervais (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey everyone! New to the forum, but got here from having the same questions haha

looking at getting this seat, but our concern is with the stem diameter, both our bikes have a 31.8mm stem, but the Thule is saying max of 28mm. Not sure if I'm reading it wrong or not, but hoping someone can help clarify! She has the Cube Nature EXC, and


AndyGervais said:


> Hey everyone! New to the forum, but got here from having the same questions haha
> 
> Looking at getting this seat, but our concern is with the stem diameter, both our bikes have a 31.8mm stem, but the Thule is saying max of 28mm. Not sure if I'm reading it wrong or not, but hoping someone can help clarify! She has the Cube Nature EXC, and I have the Cube Analog.
> Thanks everyone!
> -Andy


----------



## threeeye (Jun 23, 2021)

Same situation here with a Ø31.8mm stem. Any input from folks tinkering with this seat would be most appreciated. Thanks!



AndyGervais said:


> Hey everyone! New to the forum, but got here from having the same questions haha
> 
> looking at getting this seat, but our concern is with the stem diameter, both our bikes have a 31.8mm stem, but the Thule is saying max of 28mm. Not sure if I'm reading it wrong or not, but hoping someone can help clarify! She has the Cube Nature EXC, and


----------



## isaac004 (May 10, 2005)

Another revival of an old thread&#8230;.

Anyone have success in mounting the Yepp Mini to a bike with 1.5" steerer tube? I have ideas on modifying the below with a new thicker plate that has 1.5" diameter.





Thule Yepp Mini Ahead Adapter | Thule | United States


Thule Yepp Mini Ahead Adapter - adapter black




www.thule.com


----------



## UncleChewie (10 d ago)

Reviving this thread because I figured out a solution and got a response from Thule about this situation. 

From Thule about the Nexxt Mini threadless adapter:


> In this case for now in Thule we not have any adapter for use with Threadless stems yes, but keep one eye in our website and upgrades because our engineers are working designe new products a maybe we can provide you a solution at a latter date.


Now for the workaround:
I removed the angle adjusters designed for a quill stem and mounted the bracket on a 20mm Wolf Tooth headset spacer. Because of the shape of the spacer it locks it in place vertically and once I torqued down the bracket it doesn't budge at all. With 13mm of spacers between the bracket and the stem I can easily mount and dismount the carrier. With a narrower fork (something like a Fox 32 or a rigid) there is no interference with the stirrups.


----------

